# 4th Cat? Should I?



## ihave4kitties (Aug 27, 2005)

We have 3 cats, all males, neutered who get along great. All are under 3 years old. My husband...this just makes me smile  He asked me this morning if I wanted another cat. I had to smile as for the last year he has said, no more cats. Actually, i think he is growing more and more fond of our kitty boys. He takes great delight is making sure there are bird feeders near every window so the cats can watch the birds. He's always planning new feeders, making sure they're full, etc. And he's so patient with the cats. Anyway, I thought my eyes were going to pop open when he asked. Anyway, it's not a for sure thing. It's someone who is getting rid of their 2 year old cat because they are going to have a baby...rather sad they are saying "good-bye" to their cat. I do plan on asking some important questions as I want it to be a good fit. But anyway, for all of you who have more that 3 cats, what do you think? I totally know that each cat is different and there are no guarantees but for those of you with many cats, does it get harder as far as the dynamics between the cats go? Or it it more like hey, anothe buddy to play with? That is our concern. My cats are all pretty easy going with each other and we had no problems with adjustments. I will talk with this person to find out the cats personality. His name is Sven so if we got him we'd have 4 boys. Isn't Sven just the cutest name? So what do you guys think? I'm a little nervous at the thought of adding a fourth yet....my heart is wanting to take Sven into your home.


----------



## Mickey's Mom (May 5, 2005)

I have 4. I did have 5. Last year, I took in a stray and her 3 kittens. Lots of hisses and growls at first, but eventually everyone got along. Except for one. I found homes for the kittens and had to find a home for Mommy, too. Just because of one hold out. The other 3 didn't care that she was here. But, in the past, I have taken in other kitties and they all did get along. There's always the adjustment period, though. Yours are all young enough to adapt. There would be the "king of the hill" kinda thing.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

You'll have to change your username. :wink:


----------



## Crystal211 (Aug 1, 2004)

We just got our fourth in September. I have found that adding a new one is easier and easier each time, they get used to making that transition.

We said no more at 3...but then we met Trixie and had to take her in (she has three legs and was left behind when her brother was adopted because of this). 

I haven't regretted it yet! And there's practically no extra cost...minus yearly vet visits, the food distribution is still about the same.


----------



## ihave4kitties (Aug 27, 2005)

Well....I am just so happy! We did decide to get Sven. In fact, he'll be coming to join our family in about 2 hours. I'm VERY excited. This HAS to be it though. I told my husband, never to ask me if I want another cat again. :wink: It's just too hard to say, no. We decided to take in Sven since my 21 year old son is moving out next month. :wink: We've already teased our son quite abit about that. He's got a good sense of humor. After talking with the owner we decided Sven should be a good fit. He's the same age as Lewis at 1 1/2 and Wallace and Marcellus are only 2 1/2. I'm a bit nervous as I want them to get along but I think it will be fine. I'm rather spoiled in that my cats have always gotten along. We'll take it slow though. Yes, timskitties, I will be changing my user name. :wink: It will now have to be, ihave4kitties.


----------



## fbodgrl (May 10, 2004)

Congratulations  I have 4. I added my 4th in January and like it was mentioned the cost is minimal. My mom thought I was completely crazy. I said when you have 3, what's one more!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

thanks for sharing, I am planning on adding a fourth soon too!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I love the name Sven. Were expecting pictures right away! Keep us posted and congratualtions on the newest addition!


----------



## ihave4kitties (Aug 27, 2005)

Well, here's a new update. We changed the name. He totally wasn't responding to Sven so not sure how much his previous owners acually called him. We decided on the name Winston. I think he may have had a little rough time as I was told he was kept in the basement for the past 3 months. The woman who brought him to us said they didn't even seem sad. He's changed homes at least 3 times. Anyway, we are just loving having Winston. He's a cutie. Light blue eyes, creamy white with a buff tabby tail and ears and some tabby markings on his head. There's a hint of very light buff tabby markings on his back too, sort of like he has a jacket. He's doing pretty well considering. Unfortuantly it's nearly impossible to keep newcomers separate in our home. He's all updated on his shots, neutered and is healthy so all is well that way. I just wish it could have been alittle easier for him. He was pretty scared. Considering we haven't had him even two days though he is doing quite well. He's becoming more and more affectionate with us, even rolling around and purring and head butting today. He was pretty scared the first day but then who wouldn't be when you have 3 cats who all want to sniff and play. I am really proud of my other kitty boys. There's been a few minor things and Winston is a master hisser and growler which my other cats don't generally do. In fact, I don't think they knew what to make of this new cat that hisses, growls and doesn't want to play. But today they are actually sniffing nose to nose and seem to be settling together. I think they will all be fine. Winston seems so much more relaxed with the other cats today. The dog is the problem though. He's actually very sweet and just wants to sniff and wag his tail although he learned quite quickly this cat wants nothing to do with him. It's not a huge problem it's just that Winston is pretty scared of him and takes off with a hiss and a growl when the dog is in sight. I was told he was used to dogs but when Winston was brought to us it was mentioned the dog liked to chase him. So, I guess that would be the reason Winston is so scared of our dog Corky. So hopefully with time he'll relax and realize that corky won't hurt him or chase him. Corky is old and leaves the cats alone. So considering we didn't do the introductions right, I'm pretty pleased with how it's going. I think Winston will fast become a part of our family.


----------



## Crystal211 (Aug 1, 2004)

Aww, how great! Glad everything is going well...keep us updated. 

I'm sure the dog problem will fix itself..he's only been there two days. Great progress already, though.


----------



## nancyLA (Feb 13, 2005)

I am very encouraged reading your story!!! Maybe there is hope for my new addition, Sami. As I wrote on my thread...Sami is hissing and growling at my other two boys, who are more curious than anything.

I am hoping they will progress in a day or two to the "nose to nose" sniffing that you mentioned. Please keep this thread updated, I want to hear how things are going!!!!


----------



## ihave4kitties (Aug 27, 2005)

Here's another update for those who would like to know. Things are going very well. 
The cats are getting along pretty well. They're not buddies with Winston yet but then I wouldn't have expected that just yet, with the exception of a kitten. Winston isn't interested in playing or wrestling yet but I think that will come. 
A few little minor confrontations but nothing to be concerned over. I think they are all just figuring out the heirachy of things. Winston barely hisses or growls anymore and is seeming more and more comfortable all the time. He is quite fond of my son's bedroom downstairs and is a total snugglebug when he's down there. He has been cuddling with my 18 year old son every night now. He's all sweet and purry when he's downstairs. I'm working on the scheduled feeding with him but that's going to take some time. In the meantime, my biggest challenge is feeding him yet not having my other 3 piggy kitties eat up his food. Now, for the big news. Just tonight, he and Corky (our dog) sniffed noses and Winston did not growl, hiss, or run away. He walked away. And...just as I'm writing this Corky was in the doorway and Winston just walked right by. I cannot believe the progress that has been made.  My son just told me, as I was gone a lot today, that Winston was playing with the other cats today. Hurray!!!!!  Well, there's the update. I am so happy and I am so glad we got our 4th kitty. I am thrilled that the adjustment is happening so quickly. I was expecting a longer time.


----------



## nancyLA (Feb 13, 2005)

Sounds like you are making fast progress, that's great!!! I am jealous!

My new cat has spent most of the day hiding in the master bedroom closet. Howevber, I went in the closet with her and she did come over to give me a sniff. Then she went back to her hiding spot and hissed. 

I will just have to be patient..I saw this cat when she was totally comfortable (at my friend's who I adopted her from)...she is the sweetest cat..I just have to get her to feel comfortable!


----------



## Bengal Cat (Aug 17, 2004)

I'd like to change the initial question of this thread a bit. Besides the interaction between cats how does adding new cats effect the realtionship between you and the established cats. Both of our bengals are our babies. They both show tons of effection, sleep with us, and hang with us all the time. I would hate to lose that relationship. Truthfully I'd be very bummed if it changed. 
What I would like to do is add 2 more bengal kittens from same litter. The 2 bengals I have now are 3 months apart same dad different mom. Both are under 2 yrs old. Older one is female. I was thinking about getting 2 bengal male kittens. So what are peoples experiences ? Does the relationship between established cats with their owners change when bringing in new cats ???


----------



## nancyLA (Feb 13, 2005)

Bengalcat, I am just going through this now..I have been giving the resident cats tons of attention, and just keeping them in their same routine. I was stressing out bigtime yesterday about the very issue you mentioned..but my resident cats seem to be ok with me..nothing has changed. they are pretty much going about their business, even with the new cat hiding out in the house.


----------



## Crystal211 (Aug 1, 2004)

Everytime we added one, we made sure to give the original cats the same attention, if not a bit more to make them feel special. I've taught each kitten the routine we have, and they were soon part of the family. I've never noticed a change in our relationships at all.

I think it's great that you're going to bring in two kittens together, I know it'll make the transition easier for them (when we had Minnie she cried for two nights because of being separated from her family and being lonely, those were sleepless nights...). I'd be interested to hear how the older ones accept two rather than one.


----------



## Crystal211 (Aug 1, 2004)

I also want to add that bringing in two instead of one is great because of the bonds between the cats. We got Tink and Minnie 5 months apart of each other and they were instantly best friends. Then Jazmine came in and she was more of an outsider...and I was her best friend. Tink doesn't care for her that much and Minnie is less of a nurturer and more reliant on Tink. Then when we got Trixie I was praying they'd bond...and they did, they're best friends now. It's the best thing ever, each one has another they can depend on.


----------



## The Cat Whisperer (Jul 23, 2005)

That's great!! He sounds so cute and I am excited for you that things are progressing so fast!! 
Fro anyone else considering adding another cat.... I think the answer to the original question is that only _you _will know when it is right. I have had people tell me "no more" and it's not like I go looking for them, but sometimes it's just the right thing to do and you will know it in your heart before you know it in your head. 

Looking forward to pics!!


----------



## ihave4kitties (Aug 27, 2005)

I just have to give one more update on Winston. I feel a little bad in that I know some others on this forum have had a hard time with adding another cat and I feel bad for them. But I know this forum is for good news too. So, this will be my last "update." The adjustment to the animals went extremely well. 
They are now getting to be friends. Winston was grooming Marcellus today and Winston and Wallace were playing yesterday. Even the dog, whom Winston was petrified of for a couple days is his friend. Winston, whenever he goes by Corky goes right up to him, sniffs his nose and Corky wags his tail. It's so cute. It actually, other than my 18 year old son (whom he totally attached himself to), took him a little longer to adjust to us and the upstairs. I am happy to report that a huge change came upon him just yesterday. He spent the whole day upstairs, has jumped on our bed a few times, is sleeping upstairs and is actually becoming more friendly. He doesn't particularly liked to be held but that may be just his personality, which I'm used to as Marcellus is the same way. But he's definitely starting to warm up quickly. He is definitely intregrating himself more and more into the family.
I am so pleased and I am so happy to have him.....4 cats, I love it!  I am now the official crazy cat lady within my circle of friends and family and I'm proud of it. Well, that's it for the updates. Thanks for letting me share my 4th kitty adventure.


----------



## Crystal211 (Aug 1, 2004)

ihave3kitties said:


> I am so pleased and I am so happy to have him.....4 cats, I love it!  I am now the official crazy cat lady within my circle of friends and family and I'm proud of it.


My life...I'm waiting for the comments after our Christmas cards go out this year. 

Great it went to well!


----------



## The Cat Whisperer (Jul 23, 2005)

ihave3kitties said:


> I just have to give one more update on Winston. I feel a little bad in that I know some others on this forum have had a hard time with adding another cat and I feel bad for them. But I know this forum is for good news too. So, this will be my last "update." The adjustment to the animals went extremely well.


That's great!!! :thumb
Good news is great to hear, and I am sure encourages the people who aren't having such an easy time with intros, so I wouldn't feel bad abotu updates if I were you. I am glad things are going so well! Post some pics of everyone!!


----------



## nancyLA (Feb 13, 2005)

ihave3kitties said:


> I just have to give one more update on Winston. I feel a little bad in that I know some others on this forum have had a hard time with adding another cat and I feel bad for them. But I know this forum is for good news too. So, this will be my last "update." The adjustment to the animals went extremely well.


PLEASE don't feel bad about giving a positive update on your kitties!!! I LOVE reading about cats..the good, the bad, and the ugly!!! It's great to read a cat success story!!!

I really hope you will continue with updates!! and I would love to see pictures too!!!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Got your username changed, I see.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Oh, Winston sounds adorable!! Congratulations! Any pics yet?


----------



## ihave4kitties (Aug 27, 2005)

Sorry no pictures.  I don't have a digital camera or scanner. Someday though. One more little thing to add too....he's becoming a lap cat.  These last couple of days he's really made himself at home and today...he jumped in my lap and took a nap. I am so happy.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

ihave4kitties said:


> Sorry no pictures.  I don't have a digital camera or scanner.


I don't either. Depending on where I develop my pictures, I either order photo CDs or have my photos delivered on the internet. That way I can share.


----------

